# Newberry-Whose Going?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Headed down for the team shoots on Thursday as a kick-off. Hope the SIMMS ranges are set up somewhere else this year.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

See you there...going the Monday before


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Will get there Thursday and shoot the Friday team shoot probably have time to shoot the Simms Thursday after we get there


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Already here. Just a couple hours south.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

draw29 said:


> Already here. Just a couple hours south.


Yeah, rub it in!! Good luck Gary..


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Me and the wife will be shooting the friday team shoot, won't get in till later Thrusday evening.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Me and a buddy are going. We will be there early Thursday afternoon.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Me and the WV boys are coming down!!!! Can't wait, hopefully we will have some good weather


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

5ringking said:


> Me and the WV boys are coming down!!!! Can't wait, hopefully we will have some good weather


Where in wv you guys coming from ?? I'm coming from wv myself.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Leaving Iowa midday on Thursday, be there sometime Friday morning.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

We're heading down early Friday morning


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

We're here, got here yesterday. Had to give my eyes plenty of time to get accustomed to judging bathing suits (err I meant to say judging yardage) in this Florida the sun.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> We're here, got here yesterday. Had to give my eyes plenty of time to get accustomed to judging bathing suits (err I meant to say judging yardage) in this Florida the sun.


If you're judging bathing suits, I hope its bathing suits attiring young females, and if so, keep those sunglasses handy...sun-burned eyeballs are not conducive to judging distance to a rubber deer.


----------



## MedCop (Jul 6, 2014)

I will be there, making the long 15 minute drive from my house to go.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

carlosii said:


> sun-burned eyeballs are not conducive to judging distance to a rubber deer.


I understand and agree, and being aware of the danger to my eyes I'm only judging the number of yards to the real dear, and only a select few, that are easy on the eyes.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

MedCop said:


> I will be there, making the long 15 minute drive from my house to go.


Bless your heart....I think the good people on AT should all start a fund to get you some gas money so the trip won't be so stressful on you....I know how traveling such a long distance can be....Lol....lucky.....:wink:


----------



## MedCop (Jul 6, 2014)

mountainman7 said:


> Bless your heart....I think the good people on AT should all start a fund to get you some gas money so the trip won't be so stressful on you....I know how traveling such a long distance can be....Lol....lucky.....:wink:


Lol, It will be rough but I will make it.


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Im still on the fence -


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I want to go bad..Troy cant get off work..looking for other options..Ill look you up if I make it Chuck


elkhunter said:


> We're heading down early Friday morning


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck to everyone my wife and myself was headed down and I had to have lung surgery and now may miss next 2 or 3 shoots next one think we may go and surport my wife until she runs me off her corse lol everyone becareful on the way down


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> Im still on the fence -


That is a very uncomfortable place to be...might as well make the trip to the sunny Southland.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

For those that have went, what's the weather usually like ??


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well....we have had it all over 23years from the cold.....20ish in the morning to a nice 80 sunny day.....to downpours. .....just be on average prepared for that......the last couple yrs its been like 40 low...70ish high


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am!! Cant' wait.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> I am!! Cant' wait.


What class you shooting man ?


----------



## elitegirl500 (Jul 22, 2009)

The Barn Burner crew will be there!!


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

Leaving from NC about 3 am Thursday. should get there around noon, if not sooner. :wink: Got a room at holiday inn in gainesville. Rooms are getting scarce:mg: I'll be shooting super seniors:scared::jaw:
Tommy


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Friday morning


----------



## skiingcappy (May 17, 2013)

Leaving Wednesday to start pro am on Thursday, hoping for warmer weather this year


----------



## archerta (Oct 10, 2006)

Headin tht way on thurs gonna shoot the mew senior known


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Heading that way with dad Thursday.


----------



## hornetfan63 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll be making the 45 minute trip


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lets see a left out of my drive way. Then a right followed by a left then a right followed by another right. left hand turn into the complex. total distance 7 miles.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I would like to go but I can't find a room near my riding partners.......... They are staying at the La Quinta Inn.

If anyone has space they can share there give me a shout.


----------



## terryt (Dec 25, 2013)

I am going, and it will be my first ASA.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

dgirt said:


> Heading that way with dad Thursday.


Just what I DON"T need...another geezer lookin' to push me down the finishing list.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I'm good to go now..... I guess I should get a "3D" bow together and get some marks! I'll probably just switch sights on my spot bow and sight in the LineJammers. I'm shooting shooting "Senior Known", aka "Old Fart Known".


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

This will be my very first Florida trip.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Really Kent??? U never been here???


----------

